# Isle of Skye?



## Darag (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi,

Does anyone have any suggestions for wild camping with a motorhome in the Isle of Skye?

Many thanks
Darag


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2018)

Darag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for wild camping with a motorhome in the Isle of Skye?
> 
> ...



Join up , loads of info . Doesn't cost a lot


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 3, 2018)

Grab a road atlas from a petrol station and explore as many small dead end roads that end up at the sea as you can....

Some truly fantastic gems to be found by doing that.


----------



## groyne (Jun 3, 2018)

Darag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for wild camping with a motorhome in the Isle of Skye?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the days of giving away information are gone. Unless you go in the main season it's relatively easy to find a quiet spot on Skye away from the tourist haunts.


----------



## Darag (Jun 6, 2018)

alcam said:


> Join up , loads of info . Doesn't cost a lot



Yes, I already have


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 6, 2018)

Click on poi map in the task bar and find the spots. Click on them and you can see them on street view. Alternatively download them onto Google Earth. Forgive the others for suggesting you aren't a member, but they can't all see too well.


----------



## alcam (Jun 6, 2018)

Darag said:


> Yes, I already have


Sorry when I posted that you should join I was sure you were showing as a free member ?


----------

